# Auto Detox: Ferrari 360



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ferrari 360 all surface protection detail

The car a new purchase was hardly filthy but needed a thorough clean inside & out, there was still original plastic protection in the interior which the owner wanted removing, the engine bay I don't think had ever been cleaned & there was evidence the car had been badly machined in the past, see pics below.




























This is why we tape up, ok enough of that.

Selection of walk around pics before I started:














































Interior: leather need a good clean



















But in very good condition for a 2000 car



















Engine:














































Unusually I started with the engine compartment, this was rinsed at very low pressure & cleaned with apc 4:1 various detail brushes time & patience I spent around 2 hours in there but as this was only a 1 day job I had to move on it could have done with at least half a day or more in there but the owner was pleased with the result which is what counts & when I return next year I will spend more time on it





































Wheel arches: these were rinsed out first before apc applied & long - short handled vikan brushes used to give them a good clean before being rinsed out once more




























Tyres were given a good soak of apc too & cleaned with a small brush




























Alloys were not that bad a weak mix of acid free wheel cleaner a selection of metal free wheel brushes used to gain access to inner rims & faces










Wool mini mitt





































Calipers too










A good rinse










Paintwork was given a thorough jet wash before a treated to a citrus pre wash beofre another jet wash



















Thorough jet wash & seals, badges, grills etc cleaned with a detail brush & apc





































All rinsed down & washed 2 buckets with plush wool mitt










Clayed with fine detailing clay, the paintwork was in very good order & next to nothing came off










Rinsed & dried with plush drying towels










Making sure to get into every little place










Paintwork clensed via the da & waxed with Scuderia










Engine, arches & tyres dressed










Tail pipes polished & sealed with the alloys

Interior was given a thorough going over,left over protective plastic










Leather cleaned & conditioned, glass cleaned all round & paintwork treated to quick detailer after all the other little jobs were completed

The owner arrived back not long before I finished & his words were WOW ! Always nice to have a new client very happy after leaving his car keys with a total stranger all day. We have already talked about taking the car further in the new year & how it can be improved I can't wait to return

As she stood in the late evening sun, nice to have a few rays before I went on the journey home

Engine bay:










Interior:










Exterior:



























































































A very enjoyable day I had with this car, a real pleasure to meet the owner a true gent

The colour was simply gorgeous a sparkly silver blue which I have never seen before & just looked immense in the evening sun light 

Thanks for taking the time to look & below is a short video I shot through out the day






Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love that colour on Ferrari's, remember the 575m on Bad Boys II.
Top work Baz.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Love that colour on Ferrari's, remember the 575m on Bad Boys II.
> Top work Baz.:thumb:


Yes have to agree stunning ! Never seen BB2 those pair annoy the marzipan out of me :lol:

Cheers mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Yes have to agree stunning ! *Never seen BB2 those pair annoy the marzipan out of me :lol:*
> Cheers mate


Bad Boys Bad Boys, what you gonna do when they come for you.:driver:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Bad Boys Bad Boys, what you gonna do when they come for you.:driver:


:lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Ryepirelli (May 12, 2008)

Nice detail and the 360 is still a nice car!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks brand new at the end!!! :argie:


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Top work matey!

What did you use as a cleanser with the DA? I have the Merz 85 which i used to polish my little motor a couple of months back proir to a nice coat of the waxy stuff, i want to give her another couple of layers of wax now but obviously dont want to be over polishing so just wondered what is best to use to cleanse prior to waxing?

Cheers


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Car looks fantastic! The owner must have been very pleased. Love the final pic of the engine compartment :thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks good, I have to say the 360 really suits not being red (Challenge Stradale excluded)! Great job :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

came up nice!!

lovely colour too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice and fresh ready for the road Baz.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top job Bazza, love the final shot:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Baz, truly stunning car and finish


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking work Baz , even a one day job and the car gained a lot :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A Ferrari in WR1 blue 

Looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job Baz and nice to see the scud still going strong. My fave SW wax to use, both for smell and how it is to use on the cars.
You always find that much "spare" protective plastic in the Fezza's!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Cracking job there mate !!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

liam99 said:


> Great work.


Thanks Liam :thumb:



Ryepirelli said:


> Nice detail and the 360 is still a nice car!


Thanks mate, still a lovely design have to agree 



Mark M said:


> Looks brand new at the end!!! :argie:


Cheers dude ! :wave:



xboxman02 said:


> Top work matey!
> 
> What did you use as a cleanser with the DA? I have the Merz 85 which i used to polish my little motor a couple of months back proir to a nice coat of the waxy stuff, i want to give her another couple of layers of wax now but obviously dont want to be over polishing so just wondered what is best to use to cleanse prior to waxing?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate, cleanser was Autofinesse rejuvenate via a lc finishing pad really impressed with this stuff & leaves a great finish plus very easy to use 



Ojai said:


> Car looks fantastic! The owner must have been very pleased. Love the final pic of the engine compartment :thumb:


He's over the moon with the detail which is always good to hear from a new client  Glad you liked the engine pic



minimatt1967 said:


> Looks good, I have to say the 360 really suits not being red (Challenge Stradale excluded)! Great job :thumb:


Thanks Mat, have to agree stunning looks awesome in this colour



20vKarlos said:


> came up nice!!
> 
> lovely colour too


Cheers 



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks mate



Beau Technique said:


> Looks nice and fresh ready for the road Baz.


Thanks Scott went straight into garage ready for a show over the weekend 



slrestoration said:


> Top job Bazza, love the final shot:thumb:


Cheers dude, once again the intermittent clouds made some shots look dull especially in the video but some came out ok 



Racer said:


> Cracking work Baz , even a one day job and the car gained a lot :thumb:


Cheers ! definitely would have liked more time but came out nice for the time I had will be back for more work in the new year 



Clark @ PB said:


> A Ferrari in WR1 blue
> 
> Looks awesome mate :thumb:


:lol: yeah they copy all the good ideas eh mate :lol: Cheers Clark



Envy Valeting said:


> Great job Baz and nice to see the scud still going strong. My fave SW wax to use, both for smell and how it is to use on the cars.
> You always find that much "spare" protective plastic in the Fezza's!


Yeah thanks for the wax dude ! really like it. maybe they should spend more time at the dealer taking it off maybe they do on newer models ?



Showshine said:


> Very nice mate


Thanks Lee



Demetrios said:


> Cracking job there mate !!


Thanks mate 

Thanks for the positive replies gent's
Baz


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------

